# baby jumping spider feeding



## justinherran (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a baby jumping spider I recently found. Its about 1cm what should I feed this little guy or should I let him go?


----------



## Fyreflye (Apr 30, 2011)

You could get some flightless fruit flies, those shouldn't be too big for it.  Jumpers can and will take down prey that is the same size or even larger than them.  So, even small crickets should work. 

Do you want to keep it? Jumpers are fairly easy to care for, i give them a set-up kind of like an arboreal tarantula (vertical, things to climb on)- they tend to stay up at the top of their home, and mostly only come down to eat.  Jumpers do not build webs, but they will make a little sleeping-bag cubby hole that they rest and molt in, usually in a corner or hidey spot. They're a lot of fun, really.

If for some reason you can't get yours to eat, and it gets thin, it would be better to release it than to let it starve to death.  At least, that's my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justinherran (Apr 30, 2011)

im gonna keep em, i know this picture is awful he's teeny and i dont have an outstanding camera, but could anyone possibly tell me the species ??:wall:


----------



## Silberrücken (May 1, 2011)

Best to let him go-that's a mature male. 

S.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kevin1995 (May 2, 2011)

Ahahah agreed those bulbs look like he is ready for some business

If you already got some fruit flies, maybe you can do it a little service and feed him before letting it go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ziggy (Jun 9, 2012)

Silberrücken said:


> Best to let him go-that's a mature male.
> 
> S.


Why is it not a good idea to keep a mature male?


----------



## Curious jay (Jun 9, 2012)

ziggy said:


> Why is it not a good idea to keep a mature male?


Mature males are short lived and rarely eat due to the fact their purpose is to just search for mates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Masurai (Jun 13, 2012)

Also releasing it helps to increase the population. He might not find a mate, but every little bit helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree with releasing to let him mate, but I disagree with the living and eating stuff. 

Most mature male true spiders will continue to eat and live 6+ months beyond maturity. From my experience at least. Right now for example, I have a mature male Mimetid living in with a mature female and her egg sac. I've been feeding them both fruit flies, and even tho he is definitely full, he chowed down on at least two of the spiderlings when they hatched. As a mater of fact, I can only recall one mature male that refused to eat, and it was a mm _Pimoa altioculata_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenodera (Jun 13, 2012)

Just posting to agree with Ciphor. It's a far too general statement to say MMs are like that, especially with salticids where they often live almost as long as the females. 
I'd say keep him if you want, just find him a girl or two so he feels accomplished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ziggy (Jun 23, 2012)

Interesting. I didnt know that. Thanks


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope you find him a girl or two. Though I gotta say, baby jumping spiders are even harder to find appropriate food for. Fruit flies, tiny leafhoppers and millers are usually pretty good.


----------



## Lucidd (Jul 26, 2013)

Did you ever find out the species of this spider? I have found a similar looking one


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 26, 2013)

My last male P. audax just died, it was mature when I found it back in Feb.


  Males can actually live quite a while, NEARLY as long as females can.


----------

